# Can you tell what year this was made



## rluka (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi All
 Not sure if I should post this in before or after 1900. Anyone know anything about this bottle?
I think it might be from England.




Thanks
Ron L


----------



## botlguy (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks 1900 British to me. The label should help I.D.
Jim S


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice looker!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 11, 2017)

Invalids... Consumptives... Dyspesia.... seems to be a medicinal beer?

If it is British, it would be hard to date without deep research, for the British were slower to change manufcaturing techniques of utility glass than were Americans. But, if British, it should be after 1900. 

It has a wonderful label.


----------



## TROG (Dec 12, 2017)

The bottle does look English and would date around 1915


----------

